# Πρωτόκολλο, σαβουάρ βιβρ και τα παρόμοια



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Παρακαλώ, πού εντάσσεται ο τρόπος που εκφράζονται οι διάφοροι δημοσιογράφοι των καναλιών για τα δημόσια πρόσωπα; Ακούω στη ΝΕΤ μια κυρία να μιλάει στις ειδήσεις και να λέει, "Η υπουργός συναντήθηκε σήμερα με το διοικητή του ΙΚΑ, *το Γιώργο το Μέργο*..." 

Είναι οικειότητα επειδή ήταν συμμαθητές; Είναι κατάργηση των υποκριτικά ευγενικών προσφωνήσεων; Είναι αγένεια; Είναι χωριατιά; Από πού κι ως πού ένας διοικητής οργανισμού, όταν αναφέρεται υπό την επίσημη ιδιότητά του, είναι "ο Μπάμπης ο Παπαδόπουλος" και όχι "ο κύριος Μπάμπης Παπαδόπουλος";


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> ... και όχι "ο κύριος Μπάμπης Παπαδόπουλος";


Εφόσον έτσι είναι γνωστός (π.χ. Άκης Τσοχατζόπουλος, αντί για Απόστολος-Αθανάσιος) και όχι σαν Χαράλαμπος.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Ναι, θεώρησα δεδομένο ότι θα χρησιμοποιείται κάποιο όνομα με το οποίο είναι γνωστός, π.χ. Άρης, Άκης, Μπάμπης.


----------



## cythere (Aug 1, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> "Η υπουργός συναντήθηκε σήμερα με το διοικητή του ΙΚΑ, *το Γιώργο το Μέργο*..."


 
Αυτό το "*το Γιώργο το Μέργο"*, μού θυμίζει τραγουδιστές που παρουσιάζουν τους μουσικούς τους: "Στα ντραμς, ο Γιώργος ο Γεωργίου, στο μπουζούκι, ο Πέτρος ο Πέτρου, στο κλαρίνο, η Κωνσταντίνα η Κωνσταντή..."

Τα ονόματα επιλέχθηκαν στην τύχη.


----------



## efi (Aug 1, 2008)

Χμ... Για να δοκιμάσουμε...
_''Ναι, και μετά μιλήσανε για τον αείμνηστο τον Ελευθέριο το Βενιζέλο και τον υποψήφιο των Δημοκρατικών, το Μπαράκ τον Ομπάμα.''_
Μπα...


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 1, 2008)

efi said:


> Χμ... Για να δοκιμάσουμε...
> _''Ναι, και μετά μιλήσανε για τον αείμνηστο τον Ελευθέριο το Βενιζέλο και τον υποψήφιο των Δημοκρατικών, το Μπαράκ τον Ομπάμα.''_
> Μπα...



Γεια σου, ρε Έφη, με τα ωραία σου! Μου έφτιαξες τη διάθεση!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

cythere said:


> Αυτό το "*το Γιώργο το Μέργο"*, μού θυμίζει τραγουδιστές που παρουσιάζουν τους μουσικούς τους: "Στα ντραμς, ο Γιώργος ο Γεωργίου, στο μπουζούκι, ο Πέτρος ο Πέτρου, στο κλαρίνο, η Κωνσταντίνα η Κωνσταντή..."
> 
> Τα ονόματα επιλέχθηκαν στην τύχη.



Εμένα πάλι μου θυμίζει το μπάρμπα Γιάννη τον κανατά, τον Κώστα τον κουρέα και τον κυρ-Δημήτρη το χασάπη.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εφόσον έτσι είναι γνωστός (π.χ. Άκης Τσοχατζόπουλος, αντί για Απόστολος-Αθανάσιος) και όχι σαν Χαράλαμπος.



Είναι γνωστός σαν "Μπάμπης ο Παπαδόπουλος"; Όπως λέμε "Μπάμπης ο Σουγιάς" ή όπως θα λέγαμε "Μπάμπης Ο' Μπράιαν"; 
:-D


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 2, 2008)

Το άλλο με τον Λιβιεράτο το ξέρετε, δεν το ξέρετε;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2008)

Όχι, δεν το ξέρουμε. Πες το.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 2, 2008)

Τραγουδάει ο Λιβιεράτος στο μαγαζί όπου εμφανίζεται, και ένας τύπος στα μπροστινά τραπέζια έχει έρθει στο τσακίρ κέφι, έχοντας κατεβάσει μια δυο φιάλες, και κάθε λίγο εκτοξεύει πανέρια με λουλούδια στον τραγουδιστή ξεφωνίζοντας:
"Γεια σου, ρε Μπάμπη. Γεια σου, ρε Μπάμπη!"
Μια, δυο, τρεις, τέσσερις το ίδιο σκηνικό.
Κάποια στιγμή τα παίρνει ο Λιβιεράτος, αλλά πολύ ευγενικά κοιτάει τον τύπο και του λέει: 
"Χμ... Λάμπης".
"Κι εσύ λάμπεις, Μπάμπη!"


----------

